# Fabric



## rego71 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all!
I am about to by a abandond Skybolt projet. And has had som conserns about putting on the fabric. I am now 39 and I am so lucky that I still has my dad arround. I have allways new that he worked on airplanes in his early days, but untill yesterday I did not new that he actuly has coverd 3 airplanes, 2 Cornell's and 1 Piper Cub.. 
I guess I amgoing to get all the help I would need! 


The life is full of suprises!!


Just wanted to chear with you all!!


----------

